# pdf direkt darstellen ohne downloadfenster



## Guest (16. Okt 2008)

hallo,

ich suche ein möglichkeit per jsf/jsp bzw. j2ee pdf online anzuzeigen nicht per download dialog anbieten sondern anzuzeigen. 

welche möglichkeiten habe ich da?

grüße qwertz1234


----------



## maki (16. Okt 2008)

Kommt auf den browser & dessen Konfig bzw. das OS an.


----------



## L (16. Okt 2008)

Den ResponseStream dazu benutzen .... Je nach verwendetem Framework ist da wohl noch ein bissi Modifizierung notwending - dat hier is myfaces


```
String header = " inline; filename=\"" + filename + "\"";
HttpServletResponse response = (HttpServletResponse)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getResponse();
response.setContentType("application/pdf");
response.setHeader("Content-Disposition", header);
ServletOutputStream stream = (ServletOutputStream)response.getOutputStream();
FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().responseComplete(); // Beendet JSF-Lifecycle und streamt Doc zum Client ..
```


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2008)

hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt für ein iframe entschieden. darin lade ich das pdf bei bedarf.

danke und grüße


----------



## HLX (17. Okt 2008)

L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den ResponseStream dazu benutzen .... Je nach verwendetem Framework ist da wohl noch ein bissi Modifizierung notwending - dat hier is myfaces
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Damit kann man das beeinflussen. Das letzte Wort hat AFAIK allerdings immer noch der Browser. Z.B. im Opera kann man für jeden MIME-Typ das Downloadverhalten einstellen.


----------

